# street/city/urban/ und n bissi Naturtrial in Mainz



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

Also damit nicht alles so unübersichtlich im Hansrey thread verschwindet, schreib ichs nochma so!!
Also wer hätte Bock?
Und wann zwischen dem 25-27.12. wärs euch am liebsten?

greetz Max


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

ich kann leider doch nicht! 80 für bahn ist mir echt zu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

jo, logisch 80 wär mir auch zuviel.


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

also 25. 12. is ok, die anderen termin gingen auch!


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

shit, ich kann doch net goltz ma raus, wir gehen eher schlitten fahren.......juchhuuuuu 
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

siehste toto ich habs gesagt. ich habs gesagt

wo ist der thread mit den spikereifen *such*

naja ich ruf jetzt erstmal die restliche schatthausenconnection an


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

@tommy: du bist doch eh mein idol, du kommst gleich nach dem eylean!!
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

weihnachtsfeiertage is schlecht...und 27ter auch weil wir da nochmal abschlusstraining machen unds da bissl lustig wird und so und jetzt

werf ich sonntag den 28.12.2003 in dei runde!?
wie siehts da aus?
wann kommt der jan g?


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

von mir aus......kein problem!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

also ich halte fest:
28.12.2003
11Uhr?!?
Treffpunkt Mainz-Kastel Bahnhof (auf dem Parkplatz an der Rheinufer seite)
Ok???


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

11 uhr morgens....????? das is zu früh!!!  
warum net um 4 uhr morgens......tsssssss 

13 uhr langt doch auch oder??

toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

ne toto
weil anreise und helligkeit
wie wärs mit 12 uhr


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

ja wenn die schon nach mainz alle kommen, müssen wir auch so viele spots wie nur möglich mitnehmen. also ist 11 meinetwegen 12 ok. aber 13uhr, um 16uhr wirds dunkel.

aaaach 4uhr morgens genau, also 4uhr morgen in kastel  

@toto: dann isste halt ma nicht pünklich um 12 dein schnitzel  sondern schläfst ma aus und frühstückst um 10-11. so wie ich


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> *
> @toto: dann isste halt ma nicht pünklich um 12 dein schnitzel  sondern schläfst ma aus und frühstückst um 10-11. so wie ich *




ne, ne, ne du mittagessen bei muttern muss sein!!!  
  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

ja des is wurscht, du kannst net den jan und die schatthäuser erst um 13uhr nach mainz bestellen im sommer isses wurscht, weil da wirds ja nie dunkel, aber jetzt wirds ja schon um 16uhr dunkel.
also ..........
28.12.(falls des wetter mitspielt)
12Uhr am Bahn hof in Mainz-KASTEL


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

alle damit einverstanden, mit dem Treffpunkt und der Uhrzeit??


----------



## tobsen (22. Dezember 2003)

> alle damit einverstanden, mit dem Treffpunkt und der Uhrzeit??



 ne, der treffpunkt is schlecht. wie wärs mit München-Hauptbahnhof?  um 12 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

also erneut hat die schatthausenconnection ein problem.

ich bin am samstag abend auf geburtstagsumtrunk eingeladen und will da eigentlich ned verzichten.
also habt ihr urlaub? wie wärs mit montag?


----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

ma schaun was das mim schnee hier noch so gibt, wenn der liegen bleibt dann kannste das vergessen......heute liegt er zumindest noch!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Dezember 2003)

@tommy: ich werd ma jan und bene fragen ob die da können, und dann schreib ich den endgültigen (vom wetter unabhängigen)Termin hier rein.
bei schnee, regen, hurricane, oder weltuntergang verschieben wir des.


----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

@max: ich sage nur stichwort: MEDUSA 
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

jo frag mal die anderen? würde schon gerne mal den bene wiedersehen und den jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Dezember 2003)

ich sage nur stichwort: Planet Radio-Maximum Music.
oh mist toto, dass ist ja off-topic, schnell lass uns wieder aufs Thema zurückkommen sonst schließt der grausame forumanführer tt² da thema


----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

hast recht das is eine forums diktatur hier!!
@max: demnächst gehn wir ma ins steinbruchtheater nach darmstadt wenn gothic-night is!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Dezember 2003)

@toto: habe jan und bene ne email geschrieben
am arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsch geh ich da hin, lieber geh ich auf irgendne planet radio party(an sylvester z.B.) in hattown


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Dezember 2003)

Also der Termin ist:

29.12.03 
Bahnhof Mainz-Kastel (auf dem großen Parkplatz auf der Rheinseite) 
12 Uhr 

Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Dezember 2003)

Das einzig dumme ist, dass wir nicht Montags mit 8Mann an den Steinen(s.trialgallerie unten) antanzen können, weil die da arbeiten, dass könne wir nich bringen, also wird an dem Tag nur urban getrialt.
Sonntags ginge das.
Bene kann zu 80% am montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2003)

endgültiger Termin:
  Sonntag 28.12.03 /12Uhr/ Bahnhof Mainz-Kastel (auf dem großen Parkplatz auf der Rheinseite)  
hoffen wir alle, dass das wetter mitspielt.
Max


----------



## biketrialer (25. Dezember 2003)

geht klar chef! 
toto


----------



## tobsen (27. Dezember 2003)

also wir kommen auch, wenn wetter passt. wie wirdns wetter morgen? bleibts bie dem termin morgen?


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Dezember 2003)

cool
also ich komm nur mim hoffmann. die anderen aus schatthausen haben abgesagt


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Dezember 2003)

also wetter wird eher schlecht
fast 75% regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

naja egal teller hab ich leer gegessen und es wird schon heben


----------



## biketrialer (28. Dezember 2003)

ich bin dabei, muss erst ma noch den rest-alkohol von gerstern abend abbauen.......zzzhhhhh  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

des wetter könnte echt gut werden, zwar regnets jetzt noch, aber es sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, is nur eine Schwarze wolke hier über Hattersheim, in Mainz wirds gut.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

Fazit: SAU-coooooooler  tag, boahhhh.
wetter top
trial top
alles top 

gut bis auf den "teuren" Schluss  25 ist echt wuuucher
aber sonst     

keeeewwwl


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Dezember 2003)

naja schade das wir nicht komplett waren.

aber trialtechnisch wars goil. vor allem die mauer am rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2003)

ich hoffe das jemand seine cam mit hatte  
und wir demnöchst ein paar pics sehn


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Dezember 2003)

nö
meine cam ist im skiurlaub mit meinen eltern.

aber das nächste mal müssen wir filmen...diese rheinmauer hat so reingehauen


----------



## aramis (28. Dezember 2003)

Also, die Bullenschweine ham doch echt Wammse verdient. Tja, wenn die Munich-Connection nicht auf halbem Wege umgekehrt wäre, weil ihnen ein Regentropfen auf die Windschutzscheibe geplätschert ist, wärt ihr genug Leute gewesen, um das Schnittlauch zu verdreschen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

ja nee is klar, wir hauen bullen aufs Maul, aber sonst hast du keine Probleme 
ist schon scheissse, dass die wegen n bissi rumgehopse son stress machen, aber wir hätten denen auch nicht zu 20 aufs Maul gehaun..............


----------



## aramis (28. Dezember 2003)

Warum nicht? Das muss man ganz einfach nach logischen Gesichtspunkten abwägen. Wenn man abhauen kann, dann haut man ab. Wenn nicht, schaut man, ob man in der Überzahl ist, und die verwammsen kann. Das muss dann aber auch ne sichere Kiste sein, denn wenn das schief geht, hat man echt den Zonk. Wenn man nicht in ausreichender Überzahl ist, versucht man die Extrem-Freundlichkeits-Einkratz-Schleim-Mitleidstour um sich so aus der Affaire zu ziehen. Und erst, wenn das nicht fruchtet, DANN zahlt man das Ordnungsgeld.


----------



## biketrialer (28. Dezember 2003)

schei$e wars halt am ende, aber auch egal jetzt immer noch besser 25 euro gelatzt als wenn die DB abkassiert hätte........diese schweine
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Also, die Bullenschweine ham doch echt Wammse verdient. Tja, wenn die Munich-Connection nicht auf halbem Wege umgekehrt wäre, weil ihnen ein Regentropfen auf die Windschutzscheibe geplätschert ist, wärt ihr genug Leute gewesen, um das Schnittlauch zu verdreschen.  *



aramis halt einfach ma dein Maul, du gehts mir so aufn Sack echt. Du hast null Ahnung warum wir umgekehrt sind. Wenn dir 4 stunden fahrt, mit ner unsicheren Wetterlage nix ausmachen, und du erst um 3 oder so ankommst, weil du dich verplant hast,  und dir also nich viel mehr als ne stunde trialen langen, dann mach des, is deine Sache. Meine Sache is es nich!


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2003)

@die in mainz warren:
wieso ham euch die cops money abgedrückt??? wen habt ihr dafür überfallen 

achja und wie siehts mit pics oder vids aus???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

ich kann dir gern schönes bild malen, aber von heute is nix an material da.

wir sind an so ner stillgelegten Schiene gefahren. da hat der schwule hurenschaffner oda so die Bullrei angerufen.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2003)

häh wat, stillgelegte schiene??? man wenn wir hier auf bundesstrasse rübertrialen geht noch nichma was mit der bullerei ...
und wieso die 25 eusen???welche begründung ham die cops dafür????
ausserdem wieviel ham die 25 gezahlt???


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2003)

hey matthias warst du mal längere Zeit in Amerika oder so?


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2003)

oh habs gelesen 20*25=500urosetten...nicht schlecht...
naja ordnungsgeld sagt ja noch nich soviel... die ham das doch bestimmt irgendwie begründet...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Dezember 2003)

das war so das waren ned die cops sondern derenpartner der bundesgrenzschutz(bgs). 

also auf dem wisch steht folgendes:
sie werden nach belehrung über ihr weigerungsrecht wegen einer ordnungswidrigkeit nach §§62/645 eisenbahn-bau-und betriebsordnung verwarnt mit einem ordnungsgeld von 25

und unten steh noch unbefugtes betreten

und alles weil da 3 paralelle schienen waren . die äußerste am rand einer alten lagerhalle wo wir getrialt sind. und dann mit abstand kammen  2 befahrenen schienen...da is jedoch keine s bahn gekommen solang wir da waren. und dann als wir fertig getrialt sind is dann bgs gekommen und wir waren in der falle anstatt das der bahnhoftyp ein ton zu uns gesagt hat.

glimpflich davon gekommen sind wir weil der bgs nett war verständnis für unseren sport hatte. und wir eventuelle verspätungen der bahn bezahlen gemust hätten als schadenersatz

naja 25 weniger


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2003)

wie kommst du auf 500 matthias?? 

ach ja die 20 von hier


> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> *ja nee is klar, wir hauen bullen aufs Maul, aber sonst hast du keine Probleme
> ist schon scheissse, dass die wegen n bissi rumgehopse son stress machen, aber wir hätten denen auch nicht zu 20 aufs Maul gehaun.............. *



mal die 25. macht 500  stimmt. 
Aber du hast die 4 und die 3 von hier noch vergessen


> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> *..Wenn dir 4 stunden fahrt, mit ner unsicheren Wetterlage nix ausmachen, und du erst um 3 oder so ankommst.. *



des sin dann also 25x20x3x4 des wärn dann viel mehr als 500


----------



## tobsen (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Also, die Bullenschweine ham doch echt Wammse verdient. Tja, wenn die Munich-Connection nicht auf halbem Wege umgekehrt wäre, weil ihnen ein Regentropfen auf die Windschutzscheibe geplätschert ist, wärt ihr genug Leute gewesen, um das Schnittlauch zu verdreschen.  *



für 850 km autobahn und 2 stunden trial müssen die bedingungen schon verdammt gut sein....


----------



## biketrialer (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *das war so das waren ned die cops sondern derenpartner der bundesgrenzschutz(bgs).
> 
> also auf dem wisch steht folgendes:
> ...



tommy die session mit euch war total geil, 
das wars wert, schei$ doch drauf!!
trial rulez
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

